# PractiCode  Question



## MKopf603 (Nov 10, 2014)

I got certified a couple months ago. I was interested in getting the practicode program to strengthen my coding and remove the A.  Anyone know if it's worth it? and can I use my 2014 code books?


----------



## bimreyes (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, it's worth it. I just finished the practicode and now I don't have the "A" attached to my name. You can use your 2014 books.


----------



## robyncoto (Feb 9, 2020)

Do you take the practicode after you are certified? I just started my online courses and it was included in the package. I am just making sure the 20 chapter assignments are the only thing I need to be doing prior to the certification exam to complete my course.


----------



## Mayzoo (Feb 9, 2020)

robynsandlin said:


> Do you take the practicode after you are certified? I just started my online courses and it was included in the package. I am just making sure the 20 chapter assignments are the only thing I need to be doing prior to the certification exam to complete my course.



I bought the package deal, so practicode came with my course and exam.  You can start it anytime you wish (before, after etc).  I finished part of the first module before I took the exam as practice for the exam  After I took and passed the exam, I finished practicode to remove my A.

I felt it was worth it.


----------



## manisha08 (Feb 10, 2020)

Mayzoo said:


> I bought the package deal, so practicode came with my course and exam.  You can start it anytime you wish (before, after etc).  I finished part of the first module before I took the exam as practice for the exam  After I took and passed the exam, I finished practicode to remove my A.
> 
> I felt it was worth it.


How long it take for AAPC to remove A? I finished my Practicode last week.


----------



## Mayzoo (Feb 10, 2020)

manisha08 said:


> How long it take for AAPC to remove A? I finished my Practicode last week.



I sent them an email, and then tried to chat with them that same day.  They told me it was automatically removed instantly.  I checked my profile and it had been removed already.  So, in my case same day.


----------

